# relative URLs / Pfad



## Guest (29. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich eine echte Newby-Frage!!  ich habe gestern Netbeans 5.5 RC2 auf meine lokale Umgebung mit Tomcat 5.5 geladen und ein paar Servlets angelegt, die ich bislang ohne rechte IDE erstellt habe in ein Projekt importiert. Alles läuft auch klasse nur gibt es an einer Stelle einen simplen Aufruf einer XML Datei.:


```
File naviFile = new File("navDE.xml");
if (!naviFile.exists()) {
    menu = "xml file not found";
}
```

Bei absoluter Addressierung funktioniert alles. Die relative Addressierung scheitert aber daran, dass ich ganz einfach nicht weiß, wo Tomcat/NetBeans den aktuellen Pfad konstruiert bzw. wo er nach dem XML sucht. Ich habe das XML schon in sämtliche Tomcat und Netbeans betreffende Verzeichnisse einfach mal reingesteckt, aber nichts funzt. Nur bei absoluter Adressierung (c:\navDE.xml) tut sich was.

Sollte eigentlich eine extrem simple Frage sein, aber ich suche jetzt schon einen Tag nach der Lösung!!! :cry:  

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Guest (29. Okt 2006)

P.S.:
Vorher, als ich die Servlets noch ohne NetBeans erstellt habe, ging alles perfekt, aber kannte ich auch meinen relativen Pfad

Danke 

Peter


----------



## SlaterB (29. Okt 2006)

An der Stelle im Programm, an der du den Pfad brauchst, erzeugst du eine Testdatei abc.txt, 
und schaust dann im Dateisystem, wo sie gelandet ist.
Oder File.getAbsolutePath.

In tippe auf tomcat/bin.

Das sinnvollere Vorgehen ist wahrscheinlich Class.getResourceAsStream,
um einen Pfad relativ zu einer bestimmten .class-Datei anzugeben.
Oder in den irgendwelchen web.xml-Dateien den Ort anzugeben.


----------



## prjansen (30. Okt 2006)

Ja auf Variante 1 (Speichern einer Test-Datei) bin ich inzwischen auch schon gekommen. Offenbar erzeugt meine NetBeans Version eine zusätzliche Tomcat Installation, die natürlich in einem neuen Verzeichnis ist. Die XML-Datei sucht diese neue  Tomcat 5.5 Installation, wie Du schon vermutet hast, unter tomcat/bin. Alle anderen Dateien inkl. Klassendateien, Bild-Dateien etc.. werden aber im Windows Eigene Dateien Folder unter dem Anwendungsnamen angelegt. Natürlich möchte ich alle Dateien in einem einzigen Verzeichnis unterbringen. Ich habe schon mit context.xml und web.xml experimentiert, bislang allerdings erfolglos.

Wo und wie kann ich einen Standard-Pfad für Zusatzressource wie meine XML-Datei anlegen?

Danke


----------



## Guest (24. Nov 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wahrscheinlich eine echte Newby-Frage!!  ich habe gestern Netbeans 5.5 RC2 auf meine lokale Umgebung mit Tomcat 5.5 geladen und ein paar Servlets angelegt, die ich bislang ohne rechte IDE erstellt habe in ein Projekt importiert. Alles läuft auch klasse nur gibt es an einer Stelle einen simplen Aufruf einer XML Datei.:
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (27. Nov 2007)

Ich benutze JBuilder und meine .class Files werden im Projektverzeichnis in /bin ausgegeben. Von dort sollte auch ein Bild geladen werden, geht aber nicht. Hab dann mal das Bild ins Projektverzeichnis und dann hat es funktioniert. 
Das ist jetzt aber keine Lösung für mich und dabei lerne ich jetzt auch nicht woran das liegt.
Wo kann ich das einstellen oder besser noch, wie bekomme ich meine Bilder z.B. aus einem /img Verzeichnis geladen?


```
/Projectdir        // Projektverz.
    /bin           // .class Files
    /img           // Image Flies
```

Sorry Leute das ich euch mit einer Frage nerve die wohl kaum jemanden fortert aber jeder fängt halt klein an.

Schon mal danke


----------



## Guest (27. Nov 2007)

Ich benutze JBuilder und meine .class Files werden im Projektverzeichnis in /bin ausgegeben. Von dort sollte auch ein Bild geladen werden, geht aber nicht. Hab dann mal das Bild ins Projektverzeichnis und dann hat es funktioniert. 
Das ist jetzt aber keine Lösung für mich und dabei lerne ich jetzt auch nicht woran das liegt.
Wo kann ich das einstellen oder besser noch, wie bekomme ich meine Bilder z.B. aus einem /img Verzeichnis geladen?


```
/Projectdir        // Projektverz.
    /bin           // .class Files
    /img           // Image Flies
```

Sorry Leute das ich euch mit einer Frage nerve die wohl kaum jemanden fortert aber jeder fängt halt klein an.

Schon mal danke


----------

